# Possible Abscess What To Tell Doc



## Tysdon (Oct 17, 2012)

So I pinned my right delt about a week ago and 2 days ago it started to swell up a bit and get a small bump.  However, starting yesterday I felt like SHIT and even though I pinned in the middle of my delt, most of the swelling is at the point where my delt inserts into the arm and my bicep/tricep.  In fact, my right arm is 3/4 inches bigger than my left right now.  Its red and obviously swollen and if i press on it its spongey.  Thing is, this used to happen to my glutes and delts last cycle so I didn't worry about it but usually it went away after a day and I only felt like shit for a day. Today I feel just as "sick" and the arm hurts just as bad and its just as big/red.  There is no head on it though like a pimple or anything.  My question to you guys is though, if this doesn't go down in a few days and I have to go to the emergency room... what the fuck do I tell the doctor lol? Do I just claim ignorance and act like I have no idea or what? I definitely can't just be like "well sir I put a cc of STEROIDZ IN MAH ARMZ"


EDIT: It should be noted before I get flamed that I always wash my hands, use an alcohol pad on the vial and on injection site.


----------



## colochine (Oct 17, 2012)

Just be honest with the doc. Their bound by patient doctor confidentiality and pledge an oath to help people suffering from ailments.

Your fine bro the doc will probably shame you privately but he will treat you.


----------



## Tysdon (Oct 17, 2012)

colochine said:


> Just be honest with the doc. Their bound by patient doctor confidentiality and pledge an oath to help people suffering from ailments.
> 
> Your fine bro the doc will probably shame you privately but he will treat you.



I was thinking telling him I injected B12 IM seeing as thats legal but lets hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## colochine (Oct 17, 2012)

You're fine either way. Who was the gear from?


----------



## Tysdon (Oct 17, 2012)

colochine said:


> You're fine either way. Who was the gear from?



MAO labs. However, last cycle I used Kalpa and I got huge swollen painful as fuck muscles at EVERY site EVERY injection.  This stuff so far I've only had a problem with my right delt and my right glute but I foam rolled the shit out of my right glute the day after I pinned so I attribute it to that.


----------



## Goldenera (Oct 17, 2012)

See if u are running a fever. It's an indicator of an infection. 

Just be honest. Who cares what some er assclown thinks of u.


----------



## Tysdon (Oct 17, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> See if u are running a fever. It's an indicator of an infection.
> 
> Just be honest. Who cares what some er assclown thinks of u.




Well when it gets put through to insurance and it says patient injected himself with anabolic steroids im not sure ill get insurance after that lol

Temp is 99.5


----------



## colochine (Oct 17, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> See if u are running a fever. It's an indicator of an infection.
> 
> Just be honest. Who cares what some er assclown thinks of u.



Dr. Assclown to you.


----------



## colochine (Oct 17, 2012)

Tysdon said:


> Well when it gets put through to insurance and it says patient injected himself with anabolic steroids im not sure ill get insurance after that lol



Lol they bill insurance for treatment. And your still protected by HIPAA.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 17, 2012)

I hope like hell it clears up fast bro or you have no choice but to see a doc quick.
This brings up a interesting question.
I have never had a infection but what if I ever did?
I have access to antibiotics but have none on hand. I was thinking of getting some and just keeping them around for the just in case scenerio. 
What kind would be good to get for this?I have no insurance and would really be fucked. 
There's no way I could afford to go to the emergency room.
It would be a lot cheaper for me to have something on hand so what do you all reccomend?
this info would be helpful to a lot of other guys aswell.
Thanks.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Oct 17, 2012)

Either way you need to get check out. Be truth but if your more comfortable than go w B12


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 17, 2012)

having antibiotics on hand is really smart because fast treatment can save a lot of trouble and money.


----------



## Tysdon (Oct 17, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Either way you need to get check out. Be truth but if your more comfortable than go w B12



I am suuuper duuper sketchy about admitting any involvement in anything remotely illegal because of some stuff so I'd really rather say B12 if it makes no difference.  Ive been icing it all night and im about to take a really hot bath and let it just soak for awhile to hopefully break up whatever is going on if its not an infection


----------



## HeavyLifter (Oct 17, 2012)

The only reason they could say B12 Is illegal is because your not licensed to inject your self.   I'd be scared to but that infection can spread and get a lot worse. How long has it been now with your fever and other Symptoms


----------



## Tysdon (Oct 17, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> The only reason they could say B12 Is illegal is because your not licensed to inject your self.   I'd be scared to but that infection can spread and get a lot worse. How long has it been now with your fever and other Symptoms



Today is day 2 of feeling shitty and super swollen and redness. 3 days ago the "hardness" started. But I get that from injections all the time.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Oct 17, 2012)

My husband when he pins the area will be warm and sore for almost a week. Now I know if you have a shaky hand it will feel and swell up a lot more. Your fever and you feeling sick are the two things that tell me you should get checked out. Did you ever run a fever from pining before or is this a first?


----------



## Z499 (Oct 17, 2012)

quit thinking about it and go to the doc. get yourself checked by your normal doc and see what they recommend


----------



## Tysdon (Oct 17, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> My husband when he pins the area will be warm and sore for almost a week. Now I know if you have a shaky hand it will feel and swell up a lot more. Your fever and you feeling sick are the two things that tell me you should get checked out. Did you ever run a fever from pining before or is this a first?



Yes like I said with Kalpa almost every time I injected I would get swollen and red and feel sick as fuck the day or 2 days after I pinned. The swelling would easily last a week too. However it usually cleared up with a good nights sleep. This time tho(on different test.) it has lasted 2 days. I'm hoping tomorrow I'll wake up a new man but just in case I wanted yalls input.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 17, 2012)

So what kind of antibiotics would you all reccomend?
Reading this makes me want to have some on hand.


----------



## Tysdon (Oct 17, 2012)

Z499 said:


> quit thinking about it and go to the doc. get yourself checked by your normal doc and see what they recommend



my normal doc is a dope and I would never trust him with something like this. ER is where I would go. That or an immediate care clinic. Which do yall think is better actually?


----------



## Z499 (Oct 17, 2012)

if you dont trust your normal doc then i side with the er decision


----------



## HeavyLifter (Oct 17, 2012)

Go to the ER


----------



## Z499 (Oct 17, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> So what kind of antibiotics would you all reccomend?
> Reading this makes me want to have some on hand.



It depends on what pathogen causes the abscess.

Flucloxacillin/amoxicillin/augmentin are broad spectrum antibiotics but won't kill all bacteria.

For some bugs you may need clindamycin, erythromycin. doxycyclin, etc, especially if the abscess is well-encapsulated. 						

if you have a abcess it will need draining the antibiotics will only help with infection.

antibiotics in case of abscess!!!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Oct 17, 2012)

Antibiotics alone will not cure an Abscess it will have to be drained and pack it.


----------



## overburdened (Oct 17, 2012)

Tysdon said:


> So I pinned my right delt about a week ago and 2 days ago it started to swell up a bit and get a small bump.  However, starting yesterday I felt like SHIT and even though I pinned in the middle of my delt, most of the swelling is at the point where my delt inserts into the arm and my bicep/tricep.  In fact, my right arm is 3/4 inches bigger than my left right now.  Its red and obviously swollen and if i press on it its spongey.  Thing is, this used to happen to my glutes and delts last cycle so I didn't worry about it but usually it went away after a day and I only felt like shit for a day. Today I feel just as "sick" and the arm hurts just as bad and its just as big/red.  There is no head on it though like a pimple or anything.  My question to you guys is though, if this doesn't go down in a few days and I have to go to the emergency room... what the fuck do I tell the doctor lol? Do I just claim ignorance and act like I have no idea or what? I definitely can't just be like "well sir I put a cc of STEROIDZ IN MAH ARMZ"
> 
> 
> EDIT: It should be noted before I get flamed that I always wash my hands, use an alcohol pad on the vial and on injection site.


What colochine said, or tell em you think you got a spider bite... they will give you antibiotics either way.. it should take care of it right away.. you should check your gear if your pinning technique is sterile... I've been doing this over 13 years and NEVER got an infection


----------



## chocolatemalt (Oct 17, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> So what kind of antibiotics would you all reccomend?
> Reading this makes me want to have some on hand.



Cipro's a good one.  Going on the dad's advice, retired ER doc.  I take it to 3rd world countries for the crazy pathogens there... haven't needed it yet thankfully.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 17, 2012)

tydson, tell your doctor "you got nailed while playing darts _cuz your friend is an asshole".

_

you guys have no imagination


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 17, 2012)

what gear and product did you inject? UGL?


----------



## Tysdon (Oct 17, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> what gear and product did you inject? UGL?



Cmon man its already in the thread. MAO labs test e 300mg/ml

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tysdon (Oct 17, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> tydson, tell your doctor "you got nailed while playing darts _cuz your friend is an asshole".
> 
> _
> 
> you guys have no imagination



Lol there's no head on it tho...from all appearances its just swollen. No outward signs of skin being pierced

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 17, 2012)

Tysdon said:


> Lol there's no head on it tho...from all appearances its just swollen. No outward signs of skin being pierced
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2




right but if you go to the doctor, tell them that and they will believe you. problem solved.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Oct 17, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> tydson, tell your doctor "you got nailed while playing darts _cuz your friend is an asshole"._
> you guys have no imagination



So this one time, true story, I was 7 and threw a dart about 50ft down a hill at a picnic table and instead it got impaled into the head of a friend who was busy removing other darts from the table... right in the temple.  Buried itself full up to the hilt, 3/4" or so.  He screamed bloody murder, yanked it out, ran home.  Saw him again about a week later and no hard feelings, so I figured he was ok.  Anyway, turns out people are kinda tough.


----------



## bmw (Oct 17, 2012)

fuckin dirty ass bathtub gears.

is the redness spreading?  did you draw around the red area with a pen, and is it spreading past that area?

Tell the doc you shot B12.  You don't have to be licensed to fuckin inject yourself.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 18, 2012)

you got what you pay..total easy...


----------



## Tysdon (Oct 18, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> you got what you pay..total easy...



I paid a competitive price (meaning it matched everyone elses price) for Kalpa and that shit SUCKED. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. This stuff I paid less for through a friend and its been awesome so far.  Good news is its not an infection. Fever and sickness symptoms are gone today and while there's still swelling the pain has gone down significantly. Someone PM'd me and said that the oil may be sitting in the fat.. which makes sense since the swelling isnt on the injection site or my delt muscle but more the bottom of the shoulder and the whole bicep/tricep area.  Since this seems to be the case, does anyone know any tips or ideas on how to keep it from sitting subq in the fat in the future?


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 18, 2012)

My question to you would be what size of pin did you use?
Did you go straight in or at a angle?
I like thigh shots because my thigh muscles are very tight with little or no fat. So it's definetly in firm muscle.
I am also a fan of warming the gear with a hair dryer prior to injecting.
Did you do to much oil at once in that site?
I never go over 2cc's for quads and rarely do shoulders.
Could you have some one do glute pins for you?
Did you go in Very very slowly or a bit to fast?
In thighs I go very very slow and pause about half way through, then finish. Wait several seconds and pull out fairly quick. Cover with a alcohol swab with pressure for a minute or so.
I'm so glad you are feeling better.
This had to be a fuckin nightmare for you.
And honestly sent a scare to people like me who dont have antibiotics on hand and have no insurance.


----------



## cube789 (Oct 18, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> My question to you would be what size of pin did you use?
> Did you go straight in or at a angle?
> I like thigh shots because my thigh muscles are very tight with little or no fat. So it's definetly in firm muscle.
> I am also a fan of warming the gear with a hair dryer prior to injecting.
> ...



^good questions, pinning too much gear in an area, not pinning deep enough, pushing the oil in too fast and scar tissue build up are all factors. 

When I first started pinning I inadvertently did a few subq shots in my quads, Id get a hard red painful lump which would eventually get absorbed after a week or so, but still a pia. Problem for me was I wasnt pinning deep enough and was pinning where there was scar tissue so had to frequently switch inject spots. 

Dont pin that same area for a while or the same problem may occur.
good luck !


----------



## longworthb (Oct 18, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> you got what you pay..total easy...


This shit gets old


----------



## Tysdon (Oct 18, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> My question to you would be what size of pin did you use?
> Did you go straight in or at a angle?
> I like thigh shots because my thigh muscles are very tight with little or no fat. So it's definetly in firm muscle.
> I am also a fan of warming the gear with a hair dryer prior to injecting.
> ...



Good questions..

25G 1 inch for delts and 25g 1.5inch for glutes
Straight in
Haven't done quads yet, been getting anxiety about hitting the wrong spot
I warm with hot water for 30-45 seconds
Only done 1cc injects so far no matter the site
My training partner/juicing partner does all my injects and I do all his injects. Just makes it easier.
We go in smooth but quickly and inject at a slow but steady rate


----------



## cube789 (Oct 18, 2012)

you really need to start injecting yourself, you get a better feel for things that way and figure out what works for you


----------



## Tysdon (Oct 18, 2012)

cube789 said:


> you really need to start injecting yourself, you get a better feel for things that way and figure out what works for you



Well today will be our 26th? injection. I put a dot with a pen where I want it and then he swabs and pins. obviously not on the pen dot but if i want it in a certain spot ill put the dot to the left and say pin to the right of the dot. For him, he just trusts my judgement and has had no problems so far.


----------



## Herbalist (Oct 18, 2012)

colochine said:


> Just be honest with the doc. Their bound by patient doctor confidentiality and pledge an oath to help people suffering from ailments.
> 
> Your fine bro the doc will probably shame you privately but he will treat you.



*DO NOT TELL DOC!!!!!!!

YOU ARE WRONG!!

IF you ever apply for health/medical or life insurnce your fucked with mention of OFF SCRIPT use of drugs. they make you sign the right over for them to look, and if you dont. then same shit.

TELL HIM IT WAS FROM A B12 SHOT  YOU GAVE YOURSELF!!!!*


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 18, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> having antibiotics on hand is really smart because fast treatment can save a lot of trouble and money.



I wouldn't touch antibiotics if you do not need to. If you are worried about saving money so much, I would just stay off of gear. You can be honest with your doc, he will probably think your an idiot and most infections from gear now are from improper pinning procedures. Do you have a pic of the site? 

The problem with anti-biotics is if taken to much or if not needed, they can stop working for you. Or even mess you up even more. Best advice is to never self diagnose your self, a friend of mine took test p tren a mast blend and thought he got fucked up cause he could not walk and got kind of red. I had him outline the redness to monitor the swelling. It took a while for it to go down but it did not get worse. The gear is fine is clean and he is fine now. 

If you actually have a sore seek medical attention right away last think you want to do is take the wrong antibiotic and you may even have a staph infection.


----------



## Tysdon (Oct 18, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> I wouldn't touch antibiotics if you do not need to. If you are worried about saving money so much, I would just stay off of gear. You can be honest with your doc, he will probably think your an idiot and most infections from gear now are from improper pinning procedures. Do you have a pic of the site?
> 
> The problem with anti-biotics is if taken to much or if not needed, they can stop working for you. Or even mess you up even more. Best advice is to never self diagnose your self, a friend of mine took test p tren a mast blend and thought he got fucked up cause he could not walk and got kind of red. I had him outline the redness to monitor the swelling. It took a while for it to go down but it did not get worse. The gear is fine is clean and he is fine now.
> 
> If you actually have a sore seek medical attention right away last think you want to do is take the wrong antibiotic and you may even have a staph infection.



Appreciate the help but I feel like you didn't read the thread. I'm not going to take an antibiotic myself, I'm feeling better today, and theres no head to it. Also, I can't outline the redness its basically my whole fuggin arm lol


----------



## Coop817 (Oct 18, 2012)

Your doctor won't care if you are on AAS, be honest in order to get proper treatment ....tell him you want to talk "off the record"..I have don that. They gave me antibiotics...he wrote it up as a cut....


----------



## Herbalist (Oct 18, 2012)

*Dont listin to these guys.  all he need to know is you have an infection THATS IT!
why give him more then that?

IT WAS AN F-ING  B12 SHOT!*


----------



## Herbalist (Oct 18, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> Your doctor won't care if you are on AAS, be honest in order to get proper treatment ....tell him you want to talk "off the record"..I have don that. They gave me antibiotics...he wrote it up as a cut....



most would not do that and most would at the very least make note of it in the file to avoid causing THEM issues if something happend to you.

you got a cool doc and you have seen yoru file your self? fine thats great. but its not good advice to give out. 
my doc gave me my first AAS (with script) FOR tissue building.  thats not an issue.
off script use mentioned in your file IS.


----------



## Tysdon (Oct 18, 2012)

Herbalist said:


> most would not do that and most would at the very least make note of it in the file to avoid causing THEM issues if something happend to you.
> 
> you got a cool doc and you have seen yoru file your self? fine thats great. but its not good advice to give out.
> my doc gave me my first AAS (with script) FOR tissue building.  thats not an issue.
> off script use mentioned in your file IS.



Lets please keep this thread on topic. I've already discussed I have a problem mentioning to any doctor about AAS use and that I will say its a B-12 Shot. 


More importantly, does anyone know how to keep the oil from moving into the fat surrounding the injection site? I know I pinned into the muscle as I don't have a fuckin inch of fat on my delts yet somehow is moved down into the very bottom of my delt and my bicep/tricep.


----------



## cube789 (Oct 18, 2012)

Tysdon said:


> Well today will be our 26th? injection. I put a dot with a pen where I want it and then he swabs and pins. obviously not on the pen dot but if i want it in a certain spot ill put the dot to the left and say pin to the right of the dot. For him, he just trusts my judgement and has had no problems so far.



yes but pinning another dude in the ass is also very gay bro


----------



## Coop817 (Oct 18, 2012)

If you have a descent amount if muscle, he will know anyway.  Especially if you have any other signs...acne, oily skin, red face.


----------



## Tysdon (Oct 18, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> If you have a descent amount if muscle, he will know anyway.  Especially if you have any other signs...acne, oily skin, red face.



I'm pretty big but I definitely wouldnt say I'm someone who you would look at and say "he uses steroids for sure". Either way I'm fairly certain doctors don't add personal opinions to 'on the record' notes unless I was a possible drug abuser looking for pills or something like that.


----------



## Coop817 (Oct 18, 2012)

Tysdon said:


> I'm pretty big but I definitely wouldnt say I'm someone who you would look at and say "he uses steroids for sure". Either way I'm fairly certain doctors don't add personal opinions to 'on the record' notes unless I was a possible drug abuser looking for pills or something like that.



I guess my point was...tell him the truth, cause he will most likely figure it out anyway....good luck bro...I'm sure a course if antibiotics will get you squared away


----------



## independent (Oct 18, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> what gear and product did you inject? UGL?



Asia pharma and British Dragon are ugl's also.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 18, 2012)

total easy


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 18, 2012)

Tysdon said:


> Appreciate the help but I feel like you didn't read the thread. I'm not going to take an antibiotic myself, I'm feeling better today, and theres no head to it. Also, I can't outline the redness its basically my whole fuggin arm lol




I was replying to the post that said to take antibiotics


----------



## bigpapabuff (Oct 18, 2012)

Herbalist said:


> *DO NOT TELL DOC!!!!!!!
> 
> YOU ARE WRONG!!
> 
> ...




AGREED!

I just dont understand why people dont get this! or think of it.

life or death and being related to the use itself, ok then you need to do what you need to do. but 95% of people I see here that need to go doc is from a bad shot. why mess up for life because of a "vitamin" shot that you stupidly took one time ;-)


----------



## Tysdon (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't want to start a separate thread for this but can someone give me a no bullshit simple explanation on how to pin quads right? I keep reading different things

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/171799-avoiding-scar-tissue-short-ester-cycles.html


----------



## cube789 (Oct 19, 2012)

this is all you need

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/146928-how-inject-testosterone.html

if a teenage girl can do it, you can do it


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 19, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Asia pharma and British Dragon are ugl's also.



you are total wrong..they are GMP made, asia pharma is Thai FDA apporved!


----------



## cube789 (Oct 19, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> you are total wrong..they are GMP made, asia pharma is Thai FDA apporved!



nuh uh


----------

